

Twilio Client - New VOIP API for Javascript, Android and iOS Apps - ch0wn
http://www.twilio.com/api/client/

======
midnightmonster
I've been looking for a good reason to use twilio for years now. Will the
latest developer contest with this new API
[http://www.twilio.com/contests/2011/07/new-developer-
contest...](http://www.twilio.com/contests/2011/07/new-developer-contest-
first-5-live.html) be enough to get me to look harder? I think it may.

------
flyingyeti
The other discussion thread from earlier today:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2807073>

------
pat2man
Lets hope this moves us towards having a simple data based billing system for
mobile devices instead of charging per minute/text message.

